# Corel draw plugin for cheap vinyl cutter advise



## Guerilla24 (Apr 26, 2019)

Hi,

I have a cheap unbranded (Chinese) vinyl cutter that i have been using for the last few years with ArtCut2009, cutting simple text.

I am looking to use my unbranded vinyl cutter with either Illustrator or Corel Draw. I am familiar with Illustrator and Corel draw seems simple enough to use.

Unfortunately i can not find the correct 'plugin' to download.

All i seem to find are plugins for all the branded well known makes of cutters.

My question, is there a cutter plugin available i can download which will operate my vinyl cutter? 

On the side of my vinyl cutter it has a 'Type Number JK721' I have searched the internet but cannot find any more information. 

Thank you in advance if anyone can shed come light!!!

G


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

can't you just import eps/ai into artcut 2009?


----------



## jimdtg (Oct 29, 2013)

Guerilla24 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a cheap unbranded (Chinese) vinyl cutter that i have been using for the last few years with ArtCut2009, cutting simple text.
> 
> ...


JK721 is a Jinka model.


----------



## Guerilla24 (Apr 26, 2019)

I have tried to import Eps/Ai files into Artcut but it will only allow Jpeg/PNG files. The image tracing tool in Artcut is pretty useless, which is my main reason for wanting to start using Corel Draw or Illustrator directly to my cutter.


----------



## Reymond (Oct 26, 2016)

Guerilla24 said:


> I have tried to import Eps/Ai files into Artcut but it will only allow Jpeg/PNG files. The image tracing tool in Artcut is pretty useless, which is my main reason for wanting to start using Corel Draw or Illustrator directly to my cutter.


Use SignLab Cut Pro or Vinyl Pro and from Installation Wizard, choice plug-in for CorelDraw, Adobe.

*Download:*
https://updater.cadlink.com/CommercialReleases/trial/SL10Trial.exe


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

are they vectors or rasters?


----------

